# 2016 BOSS Stainless DXT 9.2' Plow (2011 f350 truck side) $5200 CNY Syracuse, NY area



## FLbound (Jan 16, 2018)

This is a great condition 2016 Boss Stainless DXT 9.2' v-plow for 2011+ Ford Superduty. Please check other years it fits with dealer. We are moving and decided to sell, this is a great commercial plow, $8200 New before tax. Comes complete with hand controller. It is installed on my truck right now for you to see it work, once I have a deposit I will remove plow for buyer or your dealer can as well as I have no problem driving to local dealer here. I will also consider selling plow only without the truck side.

I just ran this through the dealer, fluid was changed, plow maintenance completed and greased, new power cables plow side and a new wing cylinder on passenger side brand new, just spent $550 in repairs. Perfect working condition ready to make you money.

I have brand new stickers for it as well (BOSS, DXT)

Asking only $5200...

Joe - (941) 330-4170 text or call


----------



## FLbound (Jan 16, 2018)

SOLD!


----------



## FLbound (Jan 16, 2018)

Still have everything truck side for 2011 superduty including hand controller, should fit 08-16 and I've heard 17-18 as well.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FLbound said:


> Still have everything truck side for 2011 superduty including hand controller, should fit 08-16 and I've heard 17-18 as well.


Mounts changed in '17


----------

